# Cetaphil Cleansers and Moisturizers



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 2, 2006)

.....................


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 2, 2006)

they are very very gentle. I love them,


----------



## mac_goddess (Jul 2, 2006)

I use Cetaphil and I can't emphasize how much I love it!  I use this in conjunction with meds from the dermatologists office.  She recommended it to me.

It's gentle enough for me to use throughout the day.  I don't have any comments about the moisturizer because I've never used it.


----------



## sewpunk (Jul 6, 2006)

I like the normal to oily moisturizer very much, same for the cleanser.  I perfer the gel to the lotion type.


----------



## ette (Jul 6, 2006)

They are good, I prefer Biotherm. But these are nice if you don't need special attention in your products. Like for normal skin. They are very gentle and remove makeup well.


----------



## .nicole. (Jul 6, 2006)

I have dry skin and this was recommended to me, it just made my face drier and itchy actually.

I'm loving the line from the body shop that is Soy and Candelua(sp) something or another!


----------



## misery1001 (Jul 6, 2006)

I use the cleanser and it is a very gentle cleanser.  Not bad...


----------



## celesphine (Jul 29, 2006)

They are fantastic, good enough for people who suffer from eczema, like myself.


----------



## Blushed (Aug 14, 2006)

the cleanser is godsent! its great on its own without water as eye makeup remover. or mix it with bicard soda and use it to exfoliate! its the best. my skin was really dry and blotchy before i started using it, and once i did i havnt stopped. I also use QV moisturising cream, thats fantastic as well


----------

